# Bright red drip edge



## Shortfinger (3 mo ago)

How easy, in your market, is red drip edge sourced? Like crayola red. Primary color red.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

I've got 3 different metal roof suppliers reasonably close, all have a variety of drip edge profiles in a bright red

Example; 26 Gauge NCR Panel with Striations


----------

